# Attaching Thin Stone Veneer to Plaster Walls



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

If you can remove the paint, you should be OK straight to the plaster, unless it is gypsum plaster, which it probably is. 1/4" hardie screwed to existing is your best bet.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

had a similar situation in an old mountain cabin - we lined the area w/cedar rough cut side visible,,, yes, it scarred when the wood was stacked but we liked the distressed look & it fit the decor - only 1/2 day's work, too :thumbsup:


----------

